# Geekvape Ammit RTA



## Dubz (2/12/16)

Hello Vendors - do any of you perhaps have an ETA for the RTAs?


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/12/16)

HI

Our order will chip from China next week. Expecting it the week thereafter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (2/12/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI
> 
> Our order will chip from China next week. Expecting it the week thereafter


Thanks very much .


----------



## snakevape (7/12/16)

@Vapers Corner 
Any chance you're getting in both colours of them? (Black & Silver)


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/12/16)

snakevape said:


> @Vapers Corner
> Any chance you're getting in both colours of them? (Black & Silver)



HI. Yes. will be both colors. Black and Silver.

I hope we get them in time. Customs seem to be a bit slow this time of year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/16)

We'll be bringing a few in also, we're quite excited to try the Ammit. Not sure when they'll get here though, this time of year is always a little hit and miss with international shipments.


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/12/16)

any word from Custom? 

like that ever happens but just checking


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/16)

We should have Silver Ammits within this week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## snakevape (13/12/16)

Any of you seen Vaping Biker's review where he mentions the Ammit has problem wicking higher VG juices? 80+. I'm surprised that no other reviewer has mentioned it... Still keen on the Ammit though!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/16)

snakevape said:


> Any of you seen Vaping Biker's review where he mentions the Ammit has problem wicking higher VG juices? 80+. I'm surprised that no other reviewer has mentioned it... Still keen on the Ammit though!


I haven't seen that review but I did see GrimmGreen mention it in one of his vlogs, he had issues with leaking but didn't give much info, everyone else seems quite impressed. I am quite excited to take it for a spin though, even though I prefer dual coil tanks this one has peaked my interest.


----------



## Daniel Alves (14/12/16)

now days if i want a dual coil setup i use my drippers but to carry around a single is the best option as battery life is better as well.
i love my SM25 and really like this concept of the ammit with the airflow and and the tank capacity, i love the geekvape products. top notch stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (14/12/16)

Ammit's will arrive tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape (14/12/16)

@Sir Vape May I ask the price, sir?


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/12/16)

Hi All. Geekvape Ammit Tank is now live on site. Rest of the items will be announced later  

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta-1103

As always, FREE delivery on all orders!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (14/12/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All. Geekvape Ammit Tank is now live on site. Rest of the items will be announced later
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta-1103
> 
> As always, FREE delivery on all orders!


Order placed .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (14/12/16)

If orders placed now, we will only get Monday? Right?   

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> If orders placed now, we will only get Monday? Right?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Yes. That is correct


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/16)

Geek Vape Ammit RTAs are live at The Vape Guy, grab one here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (15/12/16)

thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Hi guys. 

Any update on the local vendors for the Ammit?


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/12/16)

Yup, the vape guy, sir vape and vapes corner has them

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Yup, the vape guy, sir vape and vapes corner has them
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Daniel Alves


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/16)

Mando said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Any update on the local vendors for the Ammit?


Here you go @Mando 
http://www.vapeguy.co.za/geek-vape-ammit-rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go @Mando
> http://www.vapeguy.co.za/geek-vape-ammit-rta


Thanks @BumbleBee just a pity I don't get the option for black. Nice price though 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (21/12/16)

Dubz said:


> Order placed .


Mine too, just before the 3PM cutoff time @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (21/12/16)

Franky said:


> Mine too, just before the 3PM cutoff time @Vapers Corner


Got the black from @SirVape. Arriving tomorrow  

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (22/12/16)

And just received my Ammit! Thanks @Vapers Corner for the fast delivery and free cotton!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Franky said:


> And just received my Ammit! Thanks @Vapers Corner for the fast delivery and free cotton!



Let us know how you find it after youve had a chance to get acquainted @Franky


----------



## Franky (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Let us know how you find it after youve had a chance to get acquainted @Franky


Hi @Silver I'm currently at work vaping on a Nautilus X filled with Complex Chaos Crusty Custard 12mg - completely out of 3mg juice but that should be rectified once I drop past @ShaneW this afternoon. Really  about trying this tank out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/12/16)

I've had mine since Monday, clapton build at 0.4ohm. Not dry hits or anything, haven't put tgis thing down. For me it's on par with Sm25 for flavour and prefer this build deck

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------

